# Mississippi Valley?



## rjouben (Jul 29, 2004)

Anybody know anything about how it's going down there?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

All I know is there's a heck of a lot of good dogs there. No results though. :?


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Qual Results*

1st Carolinas Augustus Maximus O/ Frank Barton H/ Joe Harp
2nd OTCH High Times Belvederes Duck Soup MH O/H Bridget Carlsen
3rd Celtic Myrmidon MH O/H Steve Miller
4th Crossfire's March Madness O/Bruce Ahlers H/Greg Lister
RJ Plano's Bluegrass Five String O/Jeremiah harsten H/Joe Harp
Jams
Shorewoods High Octane
Riparian Makin Tracks
Calumet's Carronade Commando
Field of Dreams Razzamatazz
Game-Getter Think I'm Kiddin


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Dan posted the Q results. The only stake finished so far. Way to go Dan, and also Bruce Ahlers. Congratulations also to Bridget Carlson for placing second with her Golden.

Open has twelve back for the water marks. Am has 34 back for the land blind. Derby is going to the third series.

John


----------



## Joanne Wilbanks (Mar 30, 2004)

If it was Raven, she belongs to Gwen Jones. Hope all is OK with Raven and Gwen.

That sure would be scarey to watch.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

any other results?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Bueller ... Bueller ............... Ferris Bueller?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

*Raven caught in fishing line*

Thanks to a VERY alert gunner, Raven is fine. There will be a nice "happy" in the mail to a very deserving gentleman.

Open 1st Nugget owner Luettjohann handled by Joe Harp Qualified for
National and gave her the FC title
2nd Raven owner Gwen Jones handler Bill Eckett - gave her FC title
3rd NFC AFC Five Star General Patton handled by Dave Smith
4th FC AFC CFC CAFC Salty Paws Missle Toe owner Morejon 
handled by Bill Eckett

Am 1st Trax owner handler Alex Washburn
2nd Nuggett Luettjohann
3rd Teller Donna Jackson
4th ? Steve Faith
Only know one Jam which was Cain Jimmy Darnell


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

JTS said:


> So do you think the judges really looked this test over and walked the line to the birds or just drove up to lake #2 and said "I see a water triple here"? I don't know the answer but an accident was waiting to happen.......that water is good those lines were not..........Glad Raven was not hurt!


I thought it might have been Lake 2 you were referring to. I won't even run my dogs on that lake anymore. IMO, it is an accident waiting to happen.  

Glad Raven is OK. Sounds like the mishap didn't bother her much. Congrats on the new FC!

Latisha


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrat to Keith, Open win and Am 2nd., Great showing. Good weekend for the Harps truck.. Any derby results?


----------



## Jeremiah Harston (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations Gwen!! Raven is a nice dog. Congratulations to Keith on his new FC and a trip to the National. Last but not least, Way to go Gus/Frank Barton on the Q win. Gus doesnt know he is chocolate.

Jeremiah


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

Congradulations Gewn & Milton, Raven has always been a very nice dog.

Does anyone know or have the Derby Results???


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

The Gunner was RTF's Steve Hamilton. As for lake 2 its no worse than any other lake out there. The PIGS that go out and leave trash and fishing line should have the fishing line they leave used to wrap around their testys so they wont breed anymore trash.


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

Derby Results Anyone????


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

The 4th place dog in the Am was Eve. This was her first trial back after being in season.

My husband told me that the Open judges actually had another test set up for the 4th series, a really nice, challenging one, and the fishermen started getting in the way and they had to scrap that test and move to something else. I know that dogs have gotten tangled in fishing line on a number of occasions on those grounds and it is never at the edge of the water where you would have a chance to clean it up while you are setting up. The dogs are actually out in swimming water, which makes it all the more dangerous and necessitates the dog being rescued. I remember that Bruce Ahlers had to take a swim to save a dog from fishing line a few years ago, maybe even on that same lake. Unfortunately, this can happen anywhere that fisherman are permitted on the same water that we use.

On a happy note, congrats to Raven, Gwen and Milton. Also, congrats to Steve Miller on Camma's Q third!


----------



## Jeremiah Harston (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations to Henry Ragle and his dog Woody for jamming the Open. That is a great accomplishment in a 100 dog open. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Jeremiah said:


> Congratulations to Henry Ragle and his dog Woody for jamming the Open. That is a great accomplishment in a 100 dog open.
> 
> Jeremiah


  *Thanks!!!*
________
girlfriend pic


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> The 4th place dog in the Am was Eve. This was her first trial back after being in season.


That's my girl..... Gotta love honor & Kirby's momma. I'm sure it was that bisquit I gave her...... :lol:


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Jeremiah said:


> Congratulations to Henry Ragle and his dog Woody for jamming the Open. That is a great accomplishment in a 100 dog open.
> 
> Jeremiah


Hey Jeremiah, congrats to *you* as well on Banjo's JAM in the Q. He's coming along isn't he, I seem to recall seeing his name on other FT results lately? 

Nice to see my late Kate's littermate accorded recognition - I wish she was around to celebrate her brother's accomplishments...


----------

